# TT Owners Club on the Audi Channel



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just caught the last five minutes of the TTOC EvenTT07 at Donington.

Looks really good!!

Trying to find out when it is on again!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

On again at 8.15am tomorrow Wednesday.

We will try and get a copy to post up.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Further showings of the 5 and 15 minute program:

Wednesday: 8:15 am - 8:20 am, 1:45 pm - 2:00 pm, 5:45 pm - 6:00 pm, 9:55 pm - 10:00 pm

Thursday: 6:20 am - 6:25 am, 10:45 am - 11:00 am, 5:15 pm - 5:30 pm, 8:55 pm - 9:00 pm

Friday: 10:15 am - 10:20 am, 3:45 pm - 4:00 pm, 11:45 pm - 12:00 am

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Extra times:

Saturday: 7:20am - 7:25am, 11:15am - 11:30am, 5:15pm - 5:20pm, 11:45pm - 11:50pm

Nick


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone record this and post it up?

Cheers


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Come on guys not everyone has Sky - please share with us :-*


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

...still waiting to see this ...

Will it be in a DVD / CD-Video with the next AbsoluTTe?


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if this channel is on virgin media?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Found this link on Google 


Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Found this link on Google 


Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for this.


----------

